# Internet Suppliers and Italian Language Teacher near Canelli?



## duogatti (Jul 13, 2015)

Buongiorno!

I hope to move to Piemonte in the next 2-3 months and would appreciate any advice on the following from expats living in Piemonte/Canelli area:

*Internet/telephone supplier *

- Advice on best internet/wifi suppliers for a house? Any that speak English? My Italian is terrible but I am learning

*Language Teacher/School near Canelli*

- I'll be looking for a local language teacher close to Canelli or who can travel to our house near Canelli. Any suggestions welcome!

Grazie mille

Steve


----------



## ju.g (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Steve first welcome to our part of Piemonte. 
We live close to Mombercelli not far from Canelli, we use Tim for our Internet only,we pay 40 euros a month. I use mobiles for everything else there are some good deals which give you 250 minutes Europe wide per month.

Re the Italian classes I do not know any private teachers but there is a free Italian beginners course at the Scuola Media in Nizza Monferratto for ex pats Thursday night 5 to 7 . Many of my friends go along even if you find it a little advanced at the moment they would be able to help you. It is only about 20 minutes to drive between the towns.

We also have a small expat group that meet in mombercelli women on a Monday men on a Wednesday. It is only for an hour an apperitivo. 
I respect the other comments that I have read about people not wanting to mix too much with expats but sometimes it is a useful tool we all need a little help and encouragement. You would find we are all a mine of information all having learnt by our many mistakes. I also set up a blog site to tell the story of all our experiences and our crazy life here, I set it up to try and help others who were considering a similar life change unfortunately I cannot put the website address on here.
I hope you find this information useful. Get in touch if you want to know where we meet. Julia


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I know little about the area you are going to, but internet is local and I mean very local. One house to the next it can vary. Where we live we use WIND and got a great deal (in hindsight) for payg BB at €10 fixed for 5 years… Okay they have upped it to 12 by adding on the hike in tax, but it’s still great. You really need to be on the ground and see what strength mobile voice reception you get and even then you need to look at it all around the house! From what I’ve heard and read I would look at Vodafone if you have a choice as I’ve been told they have by far the best customer service (rare and important here in Italy). Go PAYG to start with putting a sim into an unlocked phone/dongle and be prepared to change if need be.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What do you mean by internet? So far the two posts have basically mentioned opposite ends of the spectrum.

The TIM €40 (Mine is €42 for everything) is 20MB DSL or fibre if your area is served. It includes either cell (voice plus data) or fixed line. Technically the cell package also includes a fixed line but you pay per call

The WIND package is using the cell phone network. Speeds will depend greatly on what the carriers provide in your area. Wind where I live is fairly fast. But you might not get a cell signal inside your house. It happens.

Either way if you buy your own modem there are various models that can take either a DSL/Fibre input or an internet key. Be careful with the internet key because they usually have data caps. If you expect to watch TV this way it can be a problem.

If you have an address you can try the dsl coverage pages from the various carriers. See what they're offering at that address. If you're lucky it's really the best option if you need unlimited broadband


----------



## duogatti (Jul 13, 2015)

*Thank you!*

Thanks to everyone for the advice. Once I've found a house and handle the Italian translation I'll check out the deals.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Good luck and enjoy! Do let everyone know how you get on.


----------



## duogatti (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks GeordieBorn. 

Question to everyone - did you all know Italian before moving out there or did you find it relatively easy to learn when you got there??


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

duogatti said:


> Thanks GeordieBorn.
> 
> Question to everyone - did you all know Italian before moving out there or did you find it relatively easy to learn when you got there??


None, and still very little to our shame! One problem we have found is that we mix little with Italians, as much our fault as anything else. We live rural and although we have one close neighbour they both speak dialetto (dialect) to the extent he has to ask her "how do you say that in Italian". It's good in some ways as both consequently speak quite slowly for Italians. Problem is their house is a summer place and we don't see enough of them. Also like us, and just one of our excuses, we are just too busy to mix. It is a real shame as I at least already regret not learning more. Another thing I think that stopped us is that we get by with the amount we know - Google translate is perhaps bad in more ways than one


----------



## duogatti (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello everyone! So, we're here. Just completing our purchase on a house near Canelli. And now the fun of finding internet access for the house really begins.

If there is any update on preferences I'd love to hear them!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No change. See if your house gets DSL or better fibre. Then see what the offers are from the various companies. 

If you're not covered you'll have to see which provider has the fastest cell services at your home. Not much point going with a cheap offere if it doesn't work at your address.


----------

